# DIY Dyeing Bucktails and squirrel tails for tying



## Fishingisfun

I have some Bucktails and squirrel tails I would like to dye colors for my personal tying use. I'm wanting to use the fur I have harvested myself from hunting. Has anyone here dyed fur themselves and would be willing to share your how to information? Thanks


----------



## Jim Paden

Fishingisfun said:


> I have some Bucktails and squirrel tails I would like to dye colors for my personal tying use. I'm wanting to use the fur I have harvested myself from hunting. Has anyone here dyed fur themselves and would be willing to share your how to information? Thanks


I have been dying some hackle feathers. I'm using "Rit" dye from Walmart. Less than $5.00 and I think it will do two pounds of fabric. That is a lot of tying material.

I also discovered a web site that list hundreds of color formulas using food colorings and Kool Aid.
http://www.dyeyouryarn.com/
http://www.dyeyouryarn.com/
One more, http://www.dharmatrading.com/ has every dye you will ever need. They recommend an "Acid" dye for feathers. Probably good for hairs also but read a bit.

Keep the group informed on your progress!

Jim P


----------



## Fishingisfun

Thanks Jim I will post results.


----------



## fly_ohio

I have never done it, but I stumbled upon this a while back. 
http://singlebarbed.com/2010/01/04/part-1-the-timid-fellows-guide-to-dyeing/


----------



## TheCream

I have dyed feathers and fur. Feathers and snowshoe rabbit feet were very easy. Bucktails have been tougher. I am also using Rit brand dye. I follow the same procedure with all of my dye jobs. 

1) boil some water (I use the burner on my grill outside)
2) add the amount of dye you want, I start with a splash and add more if I need it
3) add maybe 1/3-1/2 cup of white vinegar (read it helps set the dye)
4) submerse the material, stir well, check it in a few minutes
5) remove material and quickly rinse it in a container of cold water
6) if it needs more color, put it back in the boiling dye mix and repeat
7) dry the material out, I air dry

A few things, additional tips

-wear rubber gloves, saves you from embarrassment
-don't use your wife/girlfriends good utensils for this
-feathers dye quickly and easily, the bucktails (for me) took more dye and longer time in the dye bath
-do this outside if you can, there can be some odor
-when you save a bucktail to dye, cut it off the deer before field dressing, saves you a lot of cleaning before dyeing!


----------

